# Live steam Falk in 20.3



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam Falk built in 20.3. I had the chance to review the loco for US sales. Full Stevenson valve gear and an axle pump. As I have more information I will post it on my site

The winch assembly is non working, though after inspecting it, a small cylinder and valve can be fit to it and work from the linkages supplied.


http://youtu.be/O3em3O6k644


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jay, who is the builder of this - is this the proposed engine from Wuhu? 
Looks good, 
Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, it appears to be the Wuhu loco that was posted here a while back and the link was yanked.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason;

Photos ?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it is being produced by Wuhu. 

Here is a photo. I give up on having it show up as you need to do a rain dance to make it work. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uqnCvcHYEp7KIwTfD3IBX9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I Like it. I bought the book detailing construction of the 1 1/2" scale version. Putting it in 20.3 scale is sure packing a lot in a small place! Thanks for posting Jason.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jason,
I missed seeing this at Diamondhead, but I was busy most of the time.
Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry how could you miss this gem? I actually don't remember Wedensday......It was 6pm and I don't know where the rest of the day went. Is that usually how the first day goes?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

In issue 109 of Steam in the Garden there is an article by Sonny Wizelman about his building a Falk using a Ruby, a Graham engine and several of his friends. The winch works.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Jason, any idea of price yet?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I estimated the final cost at about 1100 - 1200.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You have until *March 7th 2013* to pre-order for a $50~$100 discount. Due in Spring. 

Live steam $880 - $100 
Electric $480 - $50 

http://www.bowandeusa.com/?fproduct/l2/i50











Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A review of this locomotive is in the new (April 2013) issue of Garden Railways magazine. 

Scot


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to some unresolved issues with the prototype and working with Wuhu I have declined to import them. Its not something I want to tie my business to without a proper US warranty. I welcome anyone interested in one they get in touch as they need you to email your credit card and billing information. They also declined me using Paypal and wanted a credit card or western union. I'm not about to go unprotected with Wuhu/China. Not with their past business practices. Also the presale price is 880 and the price later is 990. A large discrepancy as purchasing a batch of them for me was more then they are selling for direct.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that they are difficult to deal with...not surprising I guess


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Falk is only going to be available in Live Steam. The electric version will not be produced. 
I received the email reply below from the manufacturer after making a reservation. 

------ 
I'm sorry to inform you that we will not realize the lot production of Electric Falk due to 
the collected orders are too few, but the interest of Live steam Falk is much, thus we have 
begun production and final models will be available in April, so could you please change to 
order live steam Falk? If yes, please tell me your detailed contact information, I will make a 
record immediately. 
------ 

Andrew


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it run on 2 3/4" track







?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 04 Mar 2013 08:52 AM 
The Falk is only going to be available in Live Steam. The electric version will not be produced. 
I received the email reply below from the manufacturer after making a reservation. 

------ 
I'm sorry to inform you that we will not realize the lot production of Electric Falk due to 
the collected orders are too few, but the interest of Live steam Falk is much, thus we have 
begun production and final models will be available in April, so could you please change to 
order live steam Falk? If yes, please tell me your detailed contact information, I will make a 
record immediately. 
------ 

Andrew 


I could not imagine that they have many orders for the electric as it was the first loco that Missouri Loco did many years ago. They also mentioned some time ago they were doing the Bear and Betsy.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Jason, 

It seemed a bargain at the advertised reservation price. 
Almost half that of Missouri Locomotive Works gypsy which has been sold out for some time now.
I thought there would be some interested again. Maybe there are already enough in the world.

I'm not really interested in a Live Steam logging engine that zips around like a scalded cat though...


Missouri Locomotive Works Falk Gypsy for comparison 









Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By HMeinhold on 04 Mar 2013 10:39 AM 
Does it run on 2 3/4" track







?

It looks bigger than that...



Andrew


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

And the track looks more like 4' 8 1/2" instead of 3' to me







.
Why do they try to squeeze a standard gauge loco into narrow gauge instead of selecting a NG prototype in the first place?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By HMeinhold on 04 Mar 2013 07:18 PM 
And the track looks more like 4' 8 1/2" instead of 3' to me







.
Why do they try to squeeze a standard gauge loco into narrow gauge instead of selecting a NG prototype in the first place?


That's why I only have Missouri Loco 3ft 'Betsy' but she ain't no gypsy







.

http://www.gearedsteam.com/other/other_opqr.htm#Madera Sugar Pine Co. #1 









Andrew


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Same thoughts about scale/gauge. This is why I built Betsy in live steam some years ago. May be my build inspired Missouri works, as some details I guessed show up on their model as well.










The build log is here:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#142089 

Regards


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Henner, 

The LS Betsy you made is awesome! 
I think the wood cab like the prototype has, looks far better than Missouri Loco's. 
How much run time do you get on her? 

http://www.rgsrrhobbies.com/Mo-Lo-Co-Betsy.html









Andrew


----------

